# dead-end town.



## DerPilz

Bună, vreau să ştiu cum să traducă expresia engleză "dead-end city".

Pot să spun "Oraşul fundătură" ?

Vă mulţumesc.


----------



## jazyk

Un oraş fără perspectivă/fără speranţă ?


----------



## Paxy

Bună!

„orașul fundătură” în niciun caz! Mai degrabă, ”oraș fără speranță”, ”fără ieșire”. Dar asta depinde de context.


----------



## DerPilz

_Vă mulţumesc la amândoi._


----------

